# Lavender, Patchouli & Cleopatra's Treasure Pre-Sell



## 2Sticks

Are you ready for some EO's? I know many of you have asked for Bulgarian Lavender but right now the prices are sky high! I am offering the very best Lavender 40/42 I could find. I have received great reports about this Lavender and believe you'll be happy with it. It is pure Lavender, nothing artifical added. This is a low minimum order so we should be able to do it.....
Lavender 40/42 Select .......$59.42 16oz

The other thing you've asked for is Patchouli EO, so here it is from the same great supplier. This is a lovely dark Patchouli Oil.....
Patchouli Oil East Indian......$50.80 16oz

For those of you looking for a great FO to add to your Fragrance line, I'm bringing you a blast from the past (LOL)....
Cleopatra's Treasure.......$19.75 16oz 

If you don't remember this one, or haven't smelled it before, you're in for a treat. Cleopatra's Treasure is a combination of Ginger & Lime and it's yummy.

I'll leave this one open until 4/15. If we make the minimums we'll close it on the 15th and start billing.


----------



## Trysta

Are you buying this in bulk and reselling? What would your shipping charges be? I would be in the market for at least 16 oz of Lavender EO and possibly the Cleopatra FO. I'm in MI.


----------



## 2Sticks

This is a pre-sell. When we make the minimun I have to order then I bill, everybody pays (except for shipping which is billed later) and I make the order. When the FO's/EO's get here I bottle and then bill for shipping and start mailing out the fragrance unless I have been asked to hold the order to ship with another purchase. I buy this straight from 3 Fragrance Houses. I'm not sure about the FedEx shipping cost for your area but for 2lbs I'd guess $13. & change. I'd love to have you in on this buy if you want to join us


----------



## tlcnubians

Tamera - you can put me down for two pounds of the Patchouli EO. Also, if you get a line on a reasonably priced Sage EO, please let me know.

BTW - the Lemongrass arrived safe and sound and it smells wonderful!

Thanks a million for doing these pre-buys!


----------



## 2Sticks

Thank you Caroline, I was hopeing it got to you safely and that you were pleased with it. The Patchouli is going to be ordered from the same supplier. I will be checking with them about Sage. You're down for 2 Patchouli


----------



## tlcnubians

Super. Thanks!


----------



## nightskyfarm

Tamera, I would like 1 lavender (maybe 2 - I need to think on that) and 1 patchouli. Thanks!


----------



## Dorit

Tamera, I would like one patchouli and one lavender. thnaks. Dorit


----------



## 2Sticks

Jennifer & Dorit, have you down for 1 of each


----------



## 2Sticks

Great news! We have made our minimum on the Lavender and we only need 5 more lbs to make the minimum on Patchouli.


----------



## Blackberry Farm

Tamera, please put me down for one patchouli. Thanks so much!


----------



## 2Sticks

Got it Michele, we only need 4 more Patchouli and it's a go!


----------



## nightskyfarm

Tamera, could you please increase my order to 2 of the Lavender? Still only 1 of the Patchouli. Thanks so much!


----------



## 2Sticks

Jennifer, have you down for 2 Lavender and 1 Patchouli 
Tamera


----------



## Knights Pride

Please add me for 2 lavenders.
Thanks
Char


----------



## 2Sticks

Hi Char,
Welcome aboard! I have you down for 2 Lavender. Please PM me and give me your email address so I can invoice you when it's time.


----------



## 2Sticks

We have meet the minimum on Lavender so we're ready to go forward with that order.

We are 4lbs short on the East Indian Patchouli. I'd like to see the people who have ordered the Patchouli be able to get what they need. It would be such a shame to have to shut this sell down because we're 4 short. Anymore takers? It's $50.80 for 16oz. Certainly there is 4 more people who need Patchouli! Speak up, and lets make this happen


----------



## Jenny M

So glad I saw this today! I'll take 1lb Patchouli. Hope there is some left.
Jenny


----------



## 2Sticks

Yes Jenny, there's some for you  I won't close this until midnight tonight. I have you down for a lb of Patchouli


----------



## Angelknitter12

This is closed?


----------



## Jenny M

Thanks Tamara,

I think I could use another lb if you have it. So 2 lbs total, if possible. Today did an Earth Day event & sold out of every soap with Patch in it. And have orders for more. I think Patch is going to be a good seller this year.

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## 2Sticks

Alright Jenny, you're down for 2lbs


----------



## nightskyfarm

OK. I will do a 2nd Patchouli. Let's get this done. That leaves only two more to order.


----------



## Angelknitter12

If it is not closed (I am fine if it is) I want a cleopatra's treasure please! I was not intending to order, but my husband said to go for it, so I will. Lol


----------



## 2Sticks

Hi Kami,
We are 8lbs away from getting to make this order. I have you down for 1lb of Cleopatra's Treasure


----------



## Angelknitter12

8 pounds of just the patchouli, or of the cleopatra's Treasure? If it is the Cleaoopatra's treasure I can order more.


----------



## 2Sticks

We met the minimums on the Lavender and the Patchouli. We are still 8lbs short of being able to order the Cleopatra's Treasure. If you'd like more let me know.


----------



## Angelknitter12

I will do a total of three pounds of cleopatra. Anyone else?


----------



## Sheryl

Okay Tamera,

put me down for 1 lb each of the lavender, patchouli, and cleo's treasure.

Also wasn't there a recent pre buy on cucumber melon???? if anyone has a spare lb of the cucumber melon, would you please contact me [email protected], I will buy it from you.

Thanks
Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Sheryl aromahaven.com usually has a cucumber mellon on sale, check there first. Vicki


----------



## Sheryl

Vicki....do you like Aroma Haven's scents? I was just there looking. I got a couple of samples from someone that got them from AH....they were very nice scents.

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I love the scents I use  of hers. I do wait each year for her to put he cucumber mellon on sale, about $7 a pound and I buy 20 pounds. There isn't to many ways to skin cucumber mellon  Vicki


----------



## Sheryl

:rofl

thanks


----------

